# PLECO QUESTION



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

i have three rbp about 4-5inches in a 55gallon what size pleco would be safe to get with the least chance of it being dinner.........thanks J


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would get one atleast 5in bigger than your p's


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah m is right 5+ or better keep an eye on them though. Every fish i throw in is food. It depends on your fishes temperment and hunger.


----------



## FishGeek (Mar 25, 2003)

go big


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Be prepared to buy a lot of plecos throughout the life of your fish


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

Depends on your P's. Of course, if you can get one at least the size of your P's its got a better shot at making it. Though plecos are pretty tough. I've had a 3-4" in w/ two 4-5" RBP's in a 29 for 4 months. Reds outgrowing it. Just keep the reds well fed when you introduce.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I have 2 plecos in my 80 gallon, they are about 1/4 the length of the big guy, the only one that bullys them is the little one.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a 55 with 3 RBPs pushing 5" and I have had the same Pleco with them since day one. Don't know if it makes a difference that they grew up with it? The Pleco is bigger but maybe only by 1".


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I really know aggressivness depends on the fish itself and not the species, but i've noticed that my caribe, and piraya absolutely hate plecos and constantly kill em. But while the plecos where in the tank with only reds never had a problem.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i have a 12'' common pleco with my 6p's for a few months so far so good but he only comes out at night he is safe because he has a hiding spot i would suggest you rig up a little cave for him to crash during the daytime if he is out of site it wont bother your p's as much good luck


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have found with plecos adding them when p's are small is better ,i added a 4'' pleco with 1'' reds and he is still alive after 1 1/2 years.
i only sold the 2 8'' reds last week keeping 2 5'' + reds and a 4'' piraya the pleco is @ 11-12'' and only gets problems of the piraya .
add a much bigger pleco to have a good chance .
i once added a 5'' pleco with my other reds 6'' @ 2 1/2 years ago and it was gone within a few hours but they were very aggresive but i sold them 
dixon


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

5+ i recommend, still sooner or later the Pleco will die!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a 6" sailfin pleco, a 4" common pleco and a 2" clown pleco in my redbelly tank. The first two are with my piranha's for almost a year, the clown pleco just two months... Only the big one gets nipped occasionally, but, amazingly, its fins are usually healed the next day, even if they were pretty torn up.....

I would say pleco's are the safest fish to keep with piranha's (perhaps besides raphael cats), but you will never know how old it will get: it might be killed within a day, or after living with your piranha's for years.....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I had a 4" Plecos with my old 5" RBs before. They'll be fine if you have enough cover for the Pleco to hide or stay away from until night time when they usually do most of their scavenging. Its your call on getting bigger ones, to me, its more a hassle since the bigger ones sh*t bigger spagetti strings which looks like swimming worms when caught in the waterflow of your tank.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The only plec and catfish that i could keep alive. Were with reds. As soon as i had gotten cariba's and piraya Bam lunch The first cariba casualty of many
And i had this guy for over two years with reds.


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

i have a 7.5" sailfin pleco in with just my neon tetras, and other livebearers in the 33. He's moving to a 150 gal, in 2 weeks. He should be happy. He's been stuck in that 33 for 8 months now. I hope he gets massive.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Be prepared to buy a lot of plecos throughout the life of your fish


 yup,just when you think there doing fine,whack! there dinner


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I have a 10" in with my (3) 6-7" rbp's...so far, they have never paid any attention to him...keeping fingers crossed.I've had him for about 3 years.


----------

